# Smokin Snowboards.... Awesome company



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I jus wanted to put this out here for people looking to get a new board.

I have been riding smokin boards for 4 years now. They are fucking bullet proof. Even if you do fuck it up they have a 3 year standard factory warranty for defects and shit like that PLUS an OOOPs I fucked up warranty if you break it being stupid, you get a new board at wholesale. I am a big dude and have a butt load of hard riding 40,000 vertical days on my newest board, I broke my leg and the boar wasn't even dinged.... 

I thought about this thread because I emailed Jay toda and like clockwork he replied in like 5 minutes with an answer better than what I wanted. This guys the founder/owner of the company and still takes the time..... Anyhow, I'm grabbing a few boards for nex year, Buck Ferton for my sons all mtn board, Hooligan for his park board, KT22 for me, Vixen for the wife.... I'll probably grab a box of hoodies too..... 

I love a company that stands behind their shit.... Hope I ge to use my OOoPs warranty some day....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I have absolutely beat the piss out of my superpark and it keeps on going. Hopefully it finally explodes before 3 years so I don't have to pay full price for a new one


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Love my super park so much


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

my friends superpark flew off the roof of his car on the highway the other day (he didn't lock his rack). From my view in the car behind it looked like that puppy was toast after bouncing and slamming off the tarmac off to the side, and it barely looked like anything happened when we retrieved it from the side of the road. pretty high durability i guess... . I'm just glad the thing didn't hit anyone behind us. Good thing no one else was on the road!


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Heard about this company last year when I got into snowboarding and was happy about everything I've read about them. Picked up a board (Team Series 152) this year by Smokin and I'm probably gonna be riding their boards from now on only, incredible warranty program, excellent customer service, made at home and of course most importantly the boards are solid. Will probably pick something up by them on the All-MTN freeride side next year. 

Also I can't get over how strong/durable their bases are :thumbsup:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Did they put up their 2012/2013 lineup yet?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

cocolulu said:


> Did they put up their 2012/2013 lineup yet?


Not yet......


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

the super park LTD 2013 has awsome graphicss


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Raines said:


> the super park LTD 2013 has awsome graphicss


yeah, you can definately find the pictures out there of the 2013 line but they arent on their site yet.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Smokin Snowboards Catalog 2013 Here ya go fellas


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm interested in trying one of their boards. Flex ratings are crap, and all of theirs are almost all 5-6. 

I'm looking something in between say, an Evo and a SL. I have a Coda now, and kind of like that flex, which I feel is in between those two NS boards.

What's a comparable board?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks
superpark
Buck ferton

From softer the stiffer in that order. Superpark would be the true mid flex. Mip would be even softer hooligan is about like the buck furton


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those are all in their clash rocker base. Rocker/camber combo


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic company to deal with. Rode a MIP this season and have a Mail Order Bride hopefully coming today that I can squeeze in a couple days on.They will really work with you to find what's best and the best way of hooking you up with it. And talking to Jay you can tell the level of commitment and that he absolutely loves what he is doing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He came home from snowboarding all day and got the first board in today. He was pretty excited about it. Im guessing the excitement will happen all over again today when the hooligan arrives. What a life to live at 12.....

















He waited for me to wake up this morning to see if he could ride it today since I get off work late and he was asleep already. He is excited to toss up some methods and nose grab 360s today showing off his Buck.... For anyone dealing with snowboard companies, Jay Quinten is a super guy and I still cant believe that as a snowboard company owner he takes the effort to communicate the way he does with his customers.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I want a KT-22 154 2012 so bad.

I've been trying to find one at a good price but it's impossible. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought a superpark off dogfunk, got it for $250, can't wait to try it out, should be here today, might have to hit up boreal later this week just to try it out. I've been loving the westmark so well see how it compares.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smokin KT-22 154cm Snowboard | eBay

Heres one on eBay, new


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got my 159 MOB Thursday. Got a chance to get the last two days of the year here on it. Great board, so much so that I am going to sell off my Heritage.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I really want to get my hands on a Clancy, has anyone ridden one? Hows the flex?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

they dont have the MOB for next year... i want one...

Tha superpark is an awsome board!!!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Raines said:


> they dont have the MOB for next year... i want one...
> 
> Tha superpark is an awsome board!!!


I only got to ride it a couple times before we were hit with summer in March but I really liked it. I grabbed the last 159 Smokin' had to order directly from them. It is like a far stiffer version of my MIP (for a park board it is a pretty fantastic all mountain in its own right) which I like as it is really planted and still kind of playful but a bit more damp and aggressive for the steeper, icier sections.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> Thanks
> superpark
> Buck ferton
> 
> From softer the stiffer in that order. Superpark would be the true mid flex. Mip would be even softer hooligan is about like the buck furton


Sure about that? I thought the Superpark was meant to be stiffer than both the Thanks and the Buck Ferton...


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

And from what I have seen the MIP is stiffer than the Hooligan.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I own all of the boards I mentioned except the thanks. I'm going by the feel if the board in my hands and not so much their rating except the thanks. I also have had 2 of the kt22 boards. Just got rid of one last week.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> I own all of the boards I mentioned except the thanks. I'm going by the feel if the board in my hands and not so much their rating except the thanks. I also have had 2 of the kt22 boards. Just got rid of one last week.


Thanks, interesting. How would you compare the Buck Ferton and the Superpark?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Argo said:


> I own all of the boards I mentioned except the thanks. I'm going by the feel if the board in my hands and not so much their rating except the thanks. I also have had 2 of the kt22 boards. Just got rid of one last week.


Nice collection! Not doubting you at all but I noticed that my Mail Order Bride is pretty much the degree of stiffness more than my MIP that I was expecting based on the Smokin' charts but that the MIP itself was stiffer than I had first expected, So the Hooligan being stiffer does surprise me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mip is and has definately stayed softer than the hooligan. Hooligan only has about 15 days on it but it has softened up quite a bit from when we first took it out of the box. It's still stiffer than I thought it would be when I had them send it to us. The is exactly what I thought it would be. Keep in mind the daily rider is 140lbs after a big meal. I'm 280 so they all feel like noodles to me..... The mip is older and one of the LTD models with pot leaves on it too so that could account for differences. They were made with some different materials 3 years ago.

The buck has softened up a bit with 10 days of riding and the super park is about equal with the buck. The bucks blunt tips really make it ride like a much bigger board. I have only strapped into the buck twice and it had 7 riding days with my son on it in between

The kt22 is like a piece of lumber stiff. I like it that way....


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, Jay really does take the time to answer questions and help you get what you want personally!

I am still getting used to my Superpark 156 - it's stiffer than I expected, hard for me to press @ about 180 lbs. Maybe it will soften up with time, I only have a few days on it. 

Haven't taken it to any rails yet, but I can say that I rode away from some sketchy landings which I would expect to wash out on my old Turbo Dream. The Superpark is a very solid all-mountain ride, I hit anything from wet heavy bc powder to shaded icy chutes, cord groomers, and black dd w/ soft bumps. Ollies / nollies nice, and I can carve on it too


----------



## dyno1980 (Jul 18, 2010)

I think I'm gonna pick up a smokin superpark but am not 100% sure whether to go with the clash rocker or traditional camber. I've tried TBT,rocker etc and just like the stability regular camber gives you,prefer camber for poppin off jumps and like how it lock into boardslides.I like the theory of clash rocker but bever tried it, can anyone tell me their preferences and how clash rocker rides in comparison to camber? Cheers in advance!


----------

